# Delete Account?



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, hope everybody is well..

Can anybody point me in the direction of the deactivate account button.. cant seem to see it anywhere 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trilogygirls said:


> Hi, hope everybody is well..
> 
> Can anybody point me in the direction of the deactivate account button.. cant seem to see it anywhere
> Thank you!!!!


there isn't one...........

you could just not log in again - or if you're really determined to 'leave' then contact admin using the CONTACT link at the top, & ask them to close the account for you


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

thanks :/


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

... Are you leaving UAE for good ? :wave: 
.... If you are ,I wish you the best wherever you're going to .


----------

